# Componente para armar Line Array



## daser (Jul 30, 2013)

Estimados amigos del Foro es mi primer post, espero me asesoren en decidir si estarán bien los componentes para armar mi array que pienso armar, un señor de mi pais hacen estas cajas y me gustan pero necesito armarlas con componentes RCF y pienso comprar lo siguente:

12 Agudos ND850 2.0
6 mid bass 12N351 o el MR10N301 (sugerencias)
6 Wofers 12n400
12 subwofers LF18N401 para los subbajos

seran nesesario colocarles crossover pasivos o simplemente con el driverrack 260 seran suficiente para controlar las frecuencias y que cortes me recomendarian, pienso mover los de la sigueinte manera
1 driverrack 260
2 qsc rmx1450 -agudos
2 qsc pl340 - frecuencia medias
2 qsc pl340 - frecuencias medis bajas
1 powersoft k10 o 2 qsc pl380 para las frecuencias bajas o graves
como realizar las conexiones en paralelo o serie paralelo para trabajarlos a 4 homs.

Saludos
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91280700985463_572348677_n.jpg&size=1226,2048 ...


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 30, 2013)

Mira, sin simulaciones o mas datos es imposible saber si te va a andar bien, lo único que te puedo decir es que olvidate del filtrado pasivo en un line array y que no entiendo como vas a lograr un frente de onda plano con 12 tweeters y 6 mids, ¿podrias subir el diseño del frente de la caja?


----------



## daser (Jul 30, 2013)

El diseño de la caja no la tengo, los voy a mandar hacer 12 cajas 6 por lado, solicito mas consejos sobre los componentes para poder sacar un buen rendimiento en rcf ya que eso se encuentra lo mas profesional en Ecuador, que me recomiendas aumentar más drivers por caja y frecuencia medias, es que no quiero invertir y no me den resultado.


----------



## nachoti (Jul 30, 2013)

daser dijo:


> El diseño de la caja no la tengo, los voy a mandar hacer 12 cajas 6 por lado, solicito mas consejos sobre los componentes para poder sacar un buen rendimiento en rcf ya que eso se encuentra lo mas profesional en Ecuador, que me recomiendas aumentar más drivers por caja y frecuencia medias, es que no quiero invertir y no me den resultado.



Estimado amigo...

Creo que estas tratando de meter cualquier parlante en cualquier caja para que suene de cualquier manera, si haces lo que pretendes probablemente será muy grande la decepción. Fabricar un Line Array no es tarea fácil, requiere de mucho trabajo (simulaciones, pruebas y mediciones... y otra vez simulaciones, pruebas, medici....) esto implica tiempo, recursos, conocimientos y especialmente dinero. No basta con utilizar los mejores parlantes, eso no garantiza un buen sonido si no están acompañados de un diseño de cajas adecuado. 

Te aconsejo que de pronto replantees tu proyecto, es posible llegar a obtener buenos  resultados pero como te dicen en el otro foro _"hacerlo tu de cero, va a ser lo mismo que si te pones a fabricar etapas sin un diagrama de piezas y su disposición."_ 

Cordial saludo


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 30, 2013)

Daser, espero no me malinterpretes con mi pregunta, mi idea es ayudarte en tu proyecto pero ¿sabes como trabaja un Line Array? por que si no sabes nada de ondas, frentes de onda, direccionalidad, etc. Lo mas probable es que no armes un line array y simplemente tengas un montón de cajas sonando al mismo tiempo. 

Te pido seas sincero con la respuesta, si sabes de lo que estoy hablando, o si sabes que se busca con un Line Array, seguramente llegaremos a un diseño que te venga bien.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 30, 2013)

Daser tienes 2 opciones. 

1- La mas simple. 
Consigues un modulo mid/high de un line array de alguna marca y modelo reconocido. 
realizas un clon perfecto de la caja. Consigues exactamente los mismos tranductores (parlantes).
Por ultimo buscar los ajustes del procesador (crossver, eq, retardos,etc.)

2- Opcion dificil, lo que te recomiendan los compañeros del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> 2- Opcion dificil, lo que te recomiendan los compañeros del foro.


Y que el mismo pretende encarar....


----------



## daser (Jul 31, 2013)

comprendo amigos, llevo 14 años en el mundo del audio con el sonido convensional para fiestas pequeñas de unas 500 a 800 personas, pero quiero ir a otro nivel, contacte a la persona que hace las cajas, el me plentea las DAS AERO 48, ahora analizando como uds. lo plantean que es mejor buscar un caja clonada de una original sera mejor irse por esta caja, ahora los parlantes das son muy dificil de encontrar por eso quiero poner componentes rcf, ahora tocaría de buscar el tipo de parlante para que se asemeje a los que van en la original. Pongo las foto de las cajas que les comento

acepto cualquier sugerencia

Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Jul 31, 2013)

Si me parece una buena idea buscar remplazos que se asemejen. 
Tendrias que observar caracteristicas como:
Respuesta en frecuencia, fo, QTS, QMS, QES, BL, Xmax, etc.
Una vez que tengas los parlantes vas a tener que medirlos. No te queda otra.

En buena hora de dar un paso al conocimiento tecnico.

Saludos


----------

